# Wax moth larvae tincture



## Michael Bush

I have never tried it for anything. They smell disgusting...


----------



## sesk

To say frankly I never used it too but after reading Russian beekeepers forum (http://www.pchelovod.info/index.php?showforum=86 ) I decided to ask here. Majority of Russian beekeepers think its a new panacea: it cures almost everything, especially lung, heart deceases and increases immunity. Very simple to produce: take 20 g of young moth larvae for 100 ml of 70° alcohol and keep for 10 days. In tincture it doesn't smell bad, some say like cognac.


----------



## Michael Bush

Maybe they don't taste that bad. The fish seem to think wax moths taste good... I've eaten similar things I guess... all in all, I'd rather get stung... it seems to have some of those same effects...


----------



## dsegrest

Michael Bush said:


> Maybe they don't taste that bad. The fish seem to think wax moths taste good... I've eaten similar things I guess... all in all, I'd rather get stung... it seems to have some of those same effects...


Amen


----------



## CessnaGirl

Hum...interesting. I'd rather get stung too, but not my mom. Might make up some of this and try it, if I can find enough worms. My bee are robust and wax moths are not a problem. Guess I could set up an empty nuc with comb and breed a few. Never thought I would have ever said that!


----------



## sesk

Well ... I see people here is far behind the wide tread of world civilization. What do you say if there is one thing that is said to have 10 times more potent than the of wax moth larvae?
Here is a google translation of one researcher, which unveils new superdrug: excrements of moth larvae.

_Dark bee cells contain such waste products of the bees, as the remnants of royal jelly, larval shell and feces, carbohydrates, peptides, nitrogenous base serotoninopodobnye compound, as well as flavonoids and aromatic acids of vegetable origin. The presence of these dark cell components makes complete food for the larvae of wax moth. An alcoholic extract larvae of wax moth, grown on artificial feed from vytopok, wheat and corn flour, yeast, milk powder, glycerin, honey, wax does not exhibit biological activity. Nor different biological activity alcohol infusion of dark combs. Do not have a biological activity, and the extract of wax moth larvae grown on a dark cell before pupation.
Thus, an alcoholic extract of wax moth larvae (20 g for 100 ml of 70° alcohol) reared on artificial diet, as well as before pupation, does not possess biological activity. The larvae of wax moth "activate" dark cell during their assimilation. Before pupation the larva finishes the accumulation nutrients and stops the feed intake. The biological activity of the larvae of wax moths before pupation of the larva changes from a product in its activity - excrement, which tincture (50-80 g for 1 litre of 45% alcohol) is 10 times more efficient than the similar from wax moth larvae._


----------



## Eikel

Yeap, and they have referred to "excrement of rabbit" as smart pills. Can we find a volunteer?!


----------



## ulimann

thanks for that info sesk we are in an intricate web of life and we are only dimly aware of this fact and often not at all, even though our survival as a species depends on it .Using live natural substances to strengthen and reconnect ourselves is fascinating to me. uli


----------



## Michael Bush

It is the first I have heard of it and it is very interesting. I hope you can find someone with some experience with it.


----------



## sesk

There are plenty of reviews at the site http://ognewka.ru/gb/ where they sell this tincture.
Here I reproduce 3 typical of them. You can yourself, using translate.google.com read what people say about this moth larvae tincture. Also, you can find reviews at the beekeeper forum, where ordinary beekeeprs discuss this item from 2005 to 2015. (http://www.pchelovod.info/index.php?showtopic=1587 40 pages to read)

_301. Natalia (05.06.2015 10:40)
Good afternoon, Nina Dmitrievna. I order you tincture 3rd time. Now and for the parents. Definitely better to live with her. But for me a recovery drink probably need a few more courses. I have so undermined by antibiotics the stomach and intestines that all is not restored quickly. The main thing is there is a positive result and this gives hope.Spasibo. Health to you and your family.

300. Alexander (5/15/2015 5:52)
Hello, Nina Dmitrievna. I congratulate you all with coming feast. I wish you and your team every success in work, good humor, good health and good luck in everything.
About the use of moth: I have already spoken about the stunning, miraculous effect of the extract (my previous review in the guest book at p. 2 № 276. Alexander).
I myself still hard to believe that I was completely healthy. A year ago, I was on the verge of life and death. It's like some kind of nightmare. Diagnosis: TB, HIV, paraproctitis first convulsions, then absolutely refused the leg.
I accept the moth from June 2014. The result is obvious. X-rays: October-scarring cavities December- practically healthy. Ie no coking but fully overgrown cavities. My phthisiatrician very pleased with the results of my treatment, she canceled part of the drugs, transferred me to the stage of follow-up care. I think in June I will be removed the second group of disability. And it's about six months of treatment. You can not imagine how happy I am to have found this information on the Internet about the moth. And you sent it to me. People are doubting, I just advise to try. And you will feel the effect of the extract.
P.S. And I really liked your bonus for repeat order. Thank you very much to you.

299. Natalia (03.05.2015 18:57)
Nina D., hello .. !!!! I hasten to inform you about our happiness ... !!!! Today, my husband was examined for tuberculosis ... and he is doing well !!!! With a disability is removed !!!! And translates into a healthy group !!!! And it's all thanks to the wax moth !!!!!!! Thanks for the help!!! From all our family thank you !!!!!!_


----------



## sesk

Repeated post


----------



## aunt betty

Generally it's $2.50 for 50 wax worms at a bait shop.


----------



## sesk

Larvae must be young: between 1 and 1,5 sm, not before pupation, otherwise it looses healing effect.
Yesterday I bought example of tincture. Cost nearly 4$ for 70 ml (57$ for 1 litre).


----------



## RDPlatt

I know I'm coming in late on this thread but willing to take one for the team. I live in Ukraine and the folks here swear by this stuff. I'm going to try it and see if it cures anything. Not sure if pickled wax moth larvae can fix my aches and pains.


----------



## ruthiesbees

RDPlatt said:


> I know I'm coming in late on this thread but willing to take one for the team. I live in Ukraine and the folks here swear by this stuff. I'm going to try it and see if it cures anything. Not sure if pickled wax moth larvae can fix my aches and pains.


Would love to hear the results of the wax moth tincture, but could I also recommend bee pollen, propolis and royal jelly for your aches and pains. I'm now off my pain meds for arthritis due to these products of the beehive.


----------

